# Short Haired Cat Society Show



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Anyone going Saturday??

I'll be there with Muffin my little choc. Best of luck to everyone attending


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Come and say hello again, Jen, am there with 4!


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I'm there with 2,daft not to ,its only 10 mins from home


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

i'm there with 1, not far for me :smile5: 7 miles i think.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Come and say hello again, Jen, am there with 4!


Omg Carol, I dont know how you do it, I find it a struggle with 2!
Best of luck xx



poshmog said:


> I'm there with 2,daft not to ,its only 10 mins from home





Biawhiska said:


> i'm there with 1, not far for me :smile5: 7 miles i think.


Good luck, looking forward to lots of show brags sunday morning


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Good luck to all ,and if you get five mins come and say hello,you can't miss me ,blonde ,6ft tall ,possibly wearing wellies ( if I forget to change my shoes again!!) and probably persuading a large norwegian to go in the pen !!
Oh and just in case ,will have Cov& Leics schedules if anyone wants one:smile5:


----------



## Soupie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm table working so do say hi!

Lesley need to talk to you!!!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

poshmog said:


> Good luck to all ,and if you get five mins come and say hello,you can't miss me ,blonde ,6ft tall ,possibly wearing wellies ( if I forget to change my shoes again!!) and probably persuading a large norwegian to go in the pen !!
> Oh and just in case ,will have Cov& Leics schedules if anyone wants one:smile5:


oooh i got my cov & leic confirmation through today


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Still hoping to get there but getting worried about the weather


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Still hoping to get there but getting worried about the weather


Yes me too, is it quite bad up there?

The midlands isnt too bad as yet, although my street is pretty bad the main roads are fairly clear, I think I will be leaving extra early just to be on the safe side.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I am concerned about the last couple of miles - it's very rural. I have four cats entered - two for my breed show and three for the shorthair (yes, one is entered in both shows)

Liz


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Very bad up here, Jen

Ditto almost, Liz, 4 entered, 3 peds in breed and SHCs plus 1 non-ped in SHCS (cos had to  ) and CP


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Lots of snow here in Coventry at the moment but it's meant to be clear and dry from Thursday onwards and very very cold, so could be a bit icey. Hopefully they will grit the roads through Stoneleigh. The road passed the Showground is used quite a bit at the moment to avoid roadworks going into leamington so should think it'll be gritted.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

No one going now - from GCCF website

SHORTHAIRED CAT SOCIETY AND COMBINED SHOWS

Please note that all the cat shows being held at the Stoneleigh Park Exhibition Centre on the 9th January 2010 are CANCELLED due to the venue being almost inaccessible by anything other than a 4 x 4 vehicle. 

Exhibitors will get a refund minus a small admin charge.

Carol


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Iam gutted


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Me too as was after 2 certs for 3 of them :-(

Shropshire still taking entries though!


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> Me too as was after 2 certs for 3 of them :-(
> 
> Shropshire still taking entries though!


Ill be at the shrops

I as really looking forward to Saturday too, oh well on the plus side I get a lie in now.


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

I am already entered at the Shrops with 3 cats but one of the ones I had going on Saturday was after his 3rd PC and had 2 chances at it and was not entered at Shrops so am doing the emtry now!


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

shame really, it's only wednesday, who knows what it will be like come saturday? never mind.


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

carolmanycats said:


> I am already entered at the Shrops with 3 cats but one of the ones I had going on Saturday was after his 3rd PC and had 2 chances at it and was not entered at Shrops so am doing the emtry now!


Your probably more dissapointed than me then, I was just showing a kitten. Ill introduce you to Muffin next time I see you, shes a proper little chunk, Iam soo pleased with her.

Hopefully the weather will improve for the shrops, I know last year we had some snow a few days before the show.

Off to drown my sorrows now lol, see you in feb:thumbup1:


----------



## Jen26 (Apr 22, 2008)

Biawhiska said:


> shame really, it's only wednesday, who knows what it will be like come saturday? never mind.


Yep, might all be gone by then

Bloomin snow, a dam nuisance, roll on summer


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I def agree, roll on summer, i'm bored of being cold. :crying:


----------



## carolmanycats (May 18, 2009)

Yes, completely gutted  Hoping Notts & Derby will be OK now.

I think, looking at the forecasts, even with no more snow the icy conditions in themselves could have been too dangerous. At least the Shropshire is mainly on a more major route so hopefully there will also be an improvement in the weather by then and we will be OK.

Carol


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

yes, hope notts is gonna be ok.


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

Absolutely gutted-will feel even worse if this snow has gone by the week-end.
Really feel for everyone who has been involved with the shows,all that work ,for nothing-what a shame


----------

